# new to shrimp+set up



## willow-puss (8 Jun 2011)

HI all,

just set up ( last night actually   ) a 2ft tank (app 45l) so i can have a go at keeping and breeding cherry shrimp; and I have a question-

I have some wood in the tank and have tied what moss I have onto it with nylon thread; now the shrimp at my LFS are tiny, would they get hurt by the thread (hope that doesn't sound dumb).


thanks in advance for any advice
 
beccy


----------



## Mrmikey (8 Jun 2011)

No that shouldn't be a problem, Good luck with it, I'm doing exactly the same as u. I'm trying to breed some fire red shrimp and so crs long term


----------



## greenjar (9 Jun 2011)

They'll be absolutely fine Beccy.  Good luck


----------



## willow-puss (9 Jun 2011)

hi ,

 YEAH   guess where i'll be going on saturday....  (kids will be soooo thrilled..not)

and many thanks for the quick replies,

beccy


----------



## greenjar (10 Jun 2011)

willow-puss said:
			
		

> hi ,
> 
> guess where i'll be going on saturday....  (kids will be soooo thrilled..not)



My guess is the....the LFS?  What will you be buying?


----------



## willow-puss (10 Jun 2011)

hi greenjar,   

yep to the LFS, 

 just going to start out with some cherry shrimp bout 20 max, see how it goes.

Have been looking at the different types of shrimp and there are some beauties, but I'll start with some thing easier first,  only ever had them in my community tank before and lost the lot    so trying a tank on their own.

Also looking to get into co2 for the first time  with this tank- have left a question in that section- so if you have any advice on that.....  

beccy


----------

